# Concha Bullosa resection with Ethmoidectomy



## bethh05 (Aug 19, 2009)

All the reading I have done states not to bill the removal of the middle turbinate when Ethmoidectomy (partial or total) is performed. The physician states he performs 31254 and 31240. I checked and cannot find any CCI edits for these 2 codes being bundled, but the definition of Concha Bullosa is an abnormal pneumatization of the *middle *turbinate? Can anyone explain this, and should 31240 be billed? Thank You very much for any advice.


----------



## mbort (Aug 19, 2009)

Section Notes - 31237-31240 Nasal Endoscopy, Surgical - (31237-31240) 
 Nasal Endoscopy, Surgical

INCLUDES: diagnostic nasal/sinus endoscopy

sinusotomy, when applicable

EXCLUDES: endoscopic frontal sinus exploration, osteomeatal complex (OMC) resection and/or anterior ethmoidectomy, with antrostomy, with/without polyp removal, report all: (31254, 31256, 31276)
endoscopic frontal sinus exploration, osteomeatal complex (OMC) resection and/or anterior ethmoidectomy, with/without polyp removal, report both: (31254, 31276)
endoscopic frontal sinus exploration, osteomeatal complex (OMC) resection, antrostomy, removal of antral mucosal disease and/or anterior ethmoidectomy, with/without polyp removal, report all: (31254, 31267, 31276)
endoscopic osteomeatal complex (OMC) resection with antrostomy and/or anterior ethmoidectomy, with/without polyp removal, report both: (31254, 31256)
endoscopic osteomeatal complex (OMC) resection with antrostomy, removal of antral mucosal disease, and/or anterior ethmoidectomy, with/without polyp removal, report both: (31254, 31267)


----------

